# HD2 auf den neusten Stand bringen



## Modders Vision (25. März 2013)

Hallo Community!

Ich soll für einen Freund auf sein HTC HD2 ein anders Android  installieren. Bis her hatte er ein Cyanogen Mod ROM in der version 2.3.3  auf dem Handy.
Jetzt wolle ich ihm dieses ROM installieren.
Ich habe einfach mit Clockworkmod /system; /cache und /data formatiert  um dann das neue ROM von der SD Karte zu installieren, dafür habe ich  davor aber noch mit dem HD2 Toolkit den Speicher für System und Cache  zugeschreiben. Jedoch startet das Betriebssystem einfach nie 
Da ich große Angst habe, dass ich das Handy zerflashed habe, bitte ich  euch darum, mir dabei zu helfen, das ROM erfolgreich drauf zu bekommen.
Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar!

Vg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------UPDATE-----------------------------------------------------------------




Modders Vision schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich endlich ein geeignetes ROM  gefunden -  Android  4.1.2 Jelly Bean + Xperia UI - und alles eingerichtet (PSN, Sony  Remote zu TV, DVD-Player und PSP, usw.), sogar  dieses  Theme gekauft und dann auf einmal war der Touchscreen total lahm  gelegt.
> Nach einigem recherchieren, habe ich bemerkt, dass es zwei  unterschiedliche Screens gibt. Ursprünglich wurde der 60H00295 verbaut,  der sehr unzuverlässig und unpräzise ist und welcher auf Grund vieler  Ausfälle und Reklamationen durch den generalüberholten 60H00300 ersetzt  wurde...
> Jetzt habe ich also ein Handy mit einem super  Betriebssystem, das ich auch super mit meinen anderen Geräten verknüpfen  kann, aber kann es nicht verwenden, weil der Touchscreen kaputt ist
> Eine neue Displayeinheit (60H00300) kostet 80€+- und dann muss ich ihn noch selber einbauen...
> Meint ihr das lohnt sich noch?



-----------------------------------------------------------------UPDATE-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mir nun alle Teile bestellt um das Display auszutauschen, dazu habe ich mir gleich noch eine neue micro SD Karte mit 32GB und matte Displayschutzfolien gekauft


----------



## Vhailor (25. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Warum den Speicher überschrieben? Brauchst doch nur nen Factory reset machen, anschließend cache und dalvik wipen und danach Rom installieren. 

Hast du schon folgendes versucht:
Volume up+down und power halten, in die Recovery booten, Rom neu installieren?

So wie ich dich aber verstanden habe, hast du den kompletten internen und externen Speicher überschrieben?


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich habe das Problem, das ich mittlerweile echt schiss habe dieses Handy überhaupt noch einzuschalten...
Hoffentlich habe ich es noch nicht zerflashed...
Kann mit bitte mal jemand eine genaue Anleitung (für Doofies) geben, wie man das Rom installiert, wenn davor schon was drauf war?
Ich hatte das ganze mit dem HD2 Toolkit versucht...
Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo,

dieses ROM habe ich auch auf meinem HD2 allerdings als NativeSD.

Du musst folgendes beachten:
- MAGLDR in der Version 1.13 vorhanden?
- Welche Version hat dein Recovery? 5.0.2.6 habe ich.
- Im Toolkit musst du die Systempartition min. 384 MB groß machen (mach am besten 390 MB wegen eventueller defekter Sektoren)
- du brauchst zwingend eine ext4 Partition. [Guide][Dutch/English][A2SD] How to Format EXT3/EXT4 in windows. Works Guaranteed! - xda-developers etwas runterscrollen und es ist englisch. WICHTIG!!! ext4 als Partitionstyp auswählen. Das machst du entweder am PC mittels Kartenleser oder am HD2 im MAGLDR unter USB-Mass bzw. USB-Storage.
- Immer ruhig bleiben. Du kannst den HD2 nicht zerflashen. Im allerschlimmsten Fall landest du im bootloader (3-Farben-Bild). Du sollltest aber wohl im MAGLDR landen. Da kannst du dann alles machen.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, einfach stellen. Am besten mit Bild WO sich dein HD2 gerade befindet bzw. wo es hängt.

Edit:
Um ins MAGLDR-Menü zu kommen musst du die Power-Taste gedrückt halten, nachdem du den HD2 eingeschaltet hast. Dann hast du die ganzen Optionen.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke dir, aber...

...mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr ins MAGLDR-Menü komme, weil das Handy nur noch HTC bingt, dazu vibriert und dann wieder aus geht... -_-
In den Bootloader komme ich noch rein (Volume-Down + Power-Up)

Warum sollte man das HD2 nicht zerflashen können?


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber...
> 
> ...mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr ins MAGLDR-Menü komme, weil das Handy nur noch HTC bingt, dazu vibriert und dann wieder aus geht... -_-
> In den Bootloader komme ich noch rein (Volume-Down + Power-Up)



Das Handy bleibt also schon beim grauen HTC-Logo hängen? Dann solltest du Windows Mobile über den Bootloader installieren und danach MAGLDR "normal" installieren. Danach im MAGLDR über den USB-Flasher das 5er Recovery mit der richtigen Partitionsgröße installieren.



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das HD2 nicht zerflashen können?



Da du den richtigen Bootloader nicht flashst oder sonst irgendwie veränderst, kannst du immer in den bootloader-Mode zurück. Haben eigentlich fast alle Handys.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das Handy bleibt also schon beim grauen HTC-Logo  hängen? Dann solltest du Windows Mobile über den Bootloader  installieren und danach MAGLDR "normal" installieren. Danach im MAGLDR  über den USB-Flasher das 5er Recovery mit der richtigen Partitionsgröße  installieren..


Ja so ist es, nur, dass das HTC Logo grün is und der Hintergrund weiß. Kannst du mir dafür bitte eine Anleitung für Dummies geben, weil ich möchte wirklich nicht nochmal was falsch machen...



Dennisth schrieb:


> Da du den richtigen Bootloader nicht flashst oder sonst irgendwie  veränderst, kannst du immer in den bootloader-Mode zurück. Haben  eigentlich fast alle Handys.


Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, weil es ist ja nich mal mein Handy...

Kann ich dieses ROM dann genauso wie dieses installieren, nachdem ich Windows Mobile wieder drauf habe und den neuen MAGLDR Bootloader wieder installiert habe?


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ja so ist es, nur, dass das HTC Logo grün is und der Hintergrund weiß. Kannst du mir dafür bitte eine Anleitung für Dummies geben, weil ich möchte wirklich nicht nochmal was falsch machen...



Dann ist MAGLDR noch drauf. Das selbe hatte ich auch 
Edit2: Anleitung: http://www.handy-faq.de/forum/htc_hd2_android_forum/181149-htc_hd2_android_how_to_nand_magldr.html Du musst nur MAGLDR installieren und dann das Recovery über den USB-Flasher. 

Wenn du das HD2 startest kommt ein graues HTC-Logo und dann kommt ein Bild, wo oben MAGLDR und so steht und darunter ist alles schwarz. DANN die POWER-Taste drücken und gedrückt halten. Dann bist du im MAGLDR-Menü.




Modders Vision schrieb:


> Kann ich dieses ROM dann genauso wie dieses installieren, nachdem ich Windows Mobile wieder drauf habe und den neuen MAGLDR Bootloader wieder installiert habe?



Klar geht das, aber du musst die Partitionen beachten: das Sense ROM braucht 5/140/5, aber das Touchwiz braucht statt 140 ganze 384 MB. Du brauchst auch die EU-Version. Die T-Mobile-Version ist für die US-Version. die erkennt man an den farbigen Soft-Keys und dem dicken T-Mobile-Logo unter dem Lautsprecher. 

wichtig bei den AROMA-Installern ist auch, dass man auswählt, was man möchte. Das touchwiz-rom hat 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wobei nur 2 für die EU-Version gedacht sind und die eine davon NativeSD ist. Steht aber immer dabei wofür was ist.

Edit:
Hier mal meine Recovery (5.0.2.6). Musst nur im MAGLDR USB-Flasher auswählen und dann die DAF.exe als Administrator starten. Danach kannst du über das Recovery (AD Recovery) die zip (Das ROM, welches du runtergeladen hast und auf der SD-Karte liegt) installieren.

Die Systempartitionsgröße findest du in der Datei flash.cfg und die kannst du selber anpassen. Ich habe die Größe auf 390 MB geändert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke dir, dann werde ich mal das MaGLDR wieder installieren 

Ich wollte ursprünglich dieses ROM mit Sense installieren, als NAND - aber dafür bräuchte ich eine step-by-step Beschreibung, sonst schaffe ich das nicht...


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Danke dir, dann werde ich mal das MaGLDR wieder installieren



Brauchst du eigentlich nicht, wenn der schon in der Version 1.13 installiert ist.



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ich wollte ursprünglich dieses ROM mit Sense installieren, als NAND - aber dafür bräuchte ich eine step-by-step Beschreibung, sonst schaffe ich das nicht...



also die Anleitungen habe ich alle verlinkt. Ist nur etwas arbeit sich da einzulesen und zu verstehen. Allg. kann  man aber folgende Schritte sagen:
1. MAGLDR 1.13 installieren
2. CWM 5+ mit der richtigen Partitionsgröße installieren
3. SD-Karte partitionieren -> eine aktive ext4 Partition am ende (ca. 2048 MB, min. aber 1024 MB)
3. ROM (zip) auf die SD-Karte schieben.
4. Ins Recovery booten (über MAGLDR)
5. Das ROM installieren.
6. Fertig


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Also ich komme wieder ins MAGLDR rein, 1.13 is doch die aktuellste Version, oder?

Wie bekomme ich das alte ROM jetz runter?



Dennisth schrieb:


> also die Anleitungen habe ich alle verlinkt. Ist nur etwas arbeit sich  da einzulesen und zu verstehen. Allg. kann  man aber folgende Schritte  sagen:
> 1. MAGLDR 1.13 installieren
> 2. CWM 5+ mit der richtigen Partitionsgröße installieren
> 3. SD-Karte partitionieren -> eine aktive ext4 Partition am ende (ca. 2048 MB, min. aber 1024 MB)
> ...



Was ist CWM 5+ ???
Mit welchem Programm kann ich die SD Karte so partitionieren?


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Also ich komme wieder ins MAGLDR rein, 1.13 is doch die aktuellste Version, oder?
> 
> Wie bekomme ich das alte ROM jetz runter?



Ja 1.13 ist die neuste. Das alte ROM ist total egal. 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Was ist CWM 5+ ???
> Mit welchem Programm kann ich die SD Karte so partitionieren?



CWM = ClockWorkMod Recovery
Die 5+ bedeutet nichts weiter als das du min. Version 5 nutzen solltest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...esst-sich-nicht-installieren.html#post5120813

SD-Karte Partitionieren: [Guide][Dutch/English][A2SD] How to Format EXT3/EXT4 in windows. Works Guaranteed! - xda-developers <-- Musst halt nur statt ext3 -> ext4 auswählen. die neuste Version: Best Free Partition Manager Freeware and free partition magic for Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Vista and Windows XP 32 bit & 64 bit. MiniTool Free Partition Manager Software Home Edition.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Aber CWM is doch bei MAGLDR schon dabei...

Okay, die SD Karte werde ich dann schonmal formatieren


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Aber CWM is doch bei MAGLDR schon dabei...



Ähm eigentlich nein. Kann sein, dass es beim Toolkit dabei ist. Wie gesagt -> Im MAGLDR-Menü einfach mal das AD Recovery testen. Wenns geht -> alles gut -> wenn nicht... CWM 5 installieren. Ist oben verlinkt. 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Okay, die SD Karte werde ich dann schonmal formatieren



Denk daran, dass du die ext4 Partition nicht unter Windows sehen kannst... Das ROM (das zip-Archiv) gehört auf die normale FAT32-Partition, welche du in Windows siehst.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ähm eigentlich nein. Kann sein, dass es beim  Toolkit dabei ist. Wie gesagt -> Im MAGLDR-Menü einfach mal das AD  Recovery testen. Wenns geht -> alles gut -> wenn nicht... CWM 5  installieren. Ist oben verlinkt.


Bei mir is es schon drauf, da steht "CWM Touch beta 8 by munjeni"(CWM 7) - Gibt es eine neuere Version? Wenn ja, wie kann ich updaten?
Und was bringt im CWM unter advanced die Funktion Wipe Dalvik Cache?



Dennisth schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass du die ext4 Partition nicht unter Windows sehen  kannst... Das ROM (das zip-Archiv) gehört auf die normale  FAT32-Partition, welche du in Windows siehst.


Okay, dann packe ich das ROM da mal drauf  - Wobei, wenn ich das ROM installieren will, allerdings in der Version 2.0, was muss ich dann für ein File nehmen? Das cLK_MAGLDR_Danik_SuperSonic_v.2.0_Full_in_Nand.zip, oder?


----------



## Dennisth (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Bei mir is es schon drauf, da steht "CWM Touch beta 8 by munjeni" - Gibt es eine neuere Version? Wenn ja, wie kann ich updaten?
> Und was bringt im CWM unter advanced die Funktion Wipe Dalvik Cache?



Dann lass das Touch Recovery drauf. Die Funktion "wipe Dalvik Cache" brauchst du im laufenden Betrieb nicht. 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Okay, dann packe ich das ROM da mal drauf  - Wobei, wenn ich das ROM installieren will, allerdings in der Version 2.0, was muss ich dann für ein File nehmen? Das cLK_MAGLDR_Danik_SuperSonic_v.2.0_Full_in_Nand.zip, oder?



Ja mit der richtigen Partitionsgröße klappt das. Dann liegt alles im NAND / internen Speicher. Die meisten ROMs setzen aber eher auf System = NAND und DATA = ext4.


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Okay, jetz habe ich das ROM (.zip-File) auf der SD Karte gezogen und diese ins HD2 eingelegt.

 Jetzt mache ich hier mit der *Anleitung zum wiederholtem flashen einer anderer NAND-ROM* weiter, oder?

-------------------------UPDATE-------------------------

Es hat funktioniert 
Aber was macht das Handy eigentlich mit dem internen Speicher, den man nicht zuteilt? Weil ich habe jetz 5/250/5 gemacht, aber da bleiben ja noch 252MB übrig... Den Speicher kann man ja dann nicht nutzen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was: Bei mir hängt nachm unlocken manchmal der Touchscreen, mein Kumpel meinte, dass das bei ihm auch oft vorkam... Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## Modders Vision (26. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Jetzt wollte ich mal probeweise Android 4.1.2 + TouchWiz 5 UI als NAND installieren, habe dem ganzen auch 5/384/5 zugeteilt und dann als NAND instlliert, full installation.
Aber beim booten bleibt das ganze dann im Ladescreen hängen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weis jemand von euch, was ich da falsch gemacht habe?



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Noch  was: Bei mir hängt beim unlocken  manchmal der Touchscreen, mein Kumpel meinte, dass das bei ihm auch oft vorkam... Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man  das beheben  kann?


----------



## Dennisth (27. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch, was ich da falsch gemacht habe?



Mach am besten mal 5/390/5

Das Touchwiz-ROM braucht gute 10 Minuten beim ersten mal hochfahren. 

Das der Lockscreen hängt, liegt daran, dass der Touchscreen nicht direkt aktiv ist. Dauert eigentlich immer so ne halbe Sekunde bis der reagiert.

Der Restliche interne Speicher ist dein normaler "User"-Space. Dort werden dann deine Apps installiert.


----------



## Modders Vision (27. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich hatte es dann doch noch hinbekommen, ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen und das ganze als NAND installiert, aber NAND ist ja nur für die US Version verfügbar...
Kann man das machen, dass man dem System einfach mehr Platz gibt? Bringt einem das dann irgendeinen Vorteil? (Dann ist das ROM doch eher langsamer, oder?) Und wie viel Platz kann man maximal zuteilen?

Ich habe bis jetzt Android 2.3.5 + Sense 4.0 und Android 4.1.2 + TouchWiz 5 UI getestet, aber beides reißt mich noch nicht so vom Hocker...
Kennt ihr ein Betriebssystem, das stabil und schnell ist, einen guten Musikplayer, mit guten Audioeinstllungen (vgl. BeatsAudio oder DSPManager) und eine Kamera mit guter Fokusierung hat (vgl. Android 2.3.5 + Sense 4.0)?

Kann man BeatsAudio eigntlich auf dem HD2 installieren?



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das der Lockscreen hängt, liegt daran, dass der Touchscreen nicht direkt  aktiv ist. Dauert eigentlich immer so ne halbe Sekunde bis der  reagiert.


Bei mir hängt der aber meistens beim 1. entspeeren komplett, wenn ich dann nochmal speere und entspeere geht's dann meistens...


----------



## Dennisth (27. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ich hatte es dann doch noch hinbekommen, ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen und das ganze als NAND installiert, aber NAND ist ja nur für die US Version verfügbar...
> Kann man das machen, dass man dem System einfach mehr Platz gibt? Bringt einem das dann irgendeinen Vorteil? (Dann ist das ROM doch eher langsamer, oder?) Und wie viel Platz kann man maximal zuteilen?



Du kannst nur die EU-Version nutzen, da du "nur" 512 MB NAND-Speicher hast. Die US-Version hat ja 1024 MB NAND. 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt Android 2.3.5 + Sense 4.0 und Android 4.1.2 + TouchWiz 5 UI getestet, aber beides reißt mich noch nicht so vom Hocker...
> Kennt ihr ein Betriebssystem, das stabiel und schnell ist und einen guten Musikplayer, mit guten Audioeinstllungen (vgl. BeatsAudio oder DSPManager)?
> 
> Kann man BeatsAudio eigntlich auf dem HD2 installieren?
> ...



Tja das schnellste ist natürlich das blanke Android 4.x, du musst halt bedenken, dass der HD2 nur 576 MB-RAM + Single-Core mit max. 1,5 Ghz hat. 

Allg. kann man aber die Sense 3.5 Version empfehlen. Läuft schnell und ist soweit stabil. Kannst ja einfach mal die ROMs durchtesten. Ich für meinen Teil habe ein Sense 3.5 + Android 2.3.5 ROM und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 

Was die Audioeinstellungen angeht... DSPManager ist eigentlich bei allen ROMs dabei und BeatsAudio... einfach mal testen. Backup im CWM machen und testen. Wenns nicht klappt -> Restore und gut.


----------



## Modders Vision (28. März 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Du kannst nur die EU-Version nutzen, da du "nur" 512 MB NAND-Speicher hast. Die US-Version hat ja 1024 MB NAND.


Schade eigentlich, dass man nicht einfach nur eine Version mit 1024MB auf den Markt gebracht hat, aber mehr Speed hat man doch ohnehin mit NativeSD, und mit einer guten Speicherkarte (Class 10 - Kauf ich mir jetzt dann  ) ist das ja kein Problem 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja das schnellste ist natürlich das blanke Android 4.x, du musst halt bedenken, dass der HD2 nur 576 MB-RAM + Single-Core mit max. 1,5 Ghz hat.
> 
> Allg. kann man aber die Sense 3.5 Version empfehlen. Läuft schnell und ist soweit stabil. Kannst ja einfach mal die ROMs durchtesten. Ich für meinen Teil habe ein Sense 3.5 + Android 2.3.5 ROM und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Ich habe mir Gestern noch ein paar ROM's rausgesucht, die werde ich einfach alle mal durch testen 
Weil das alte Sense gefällt mir nicht so...



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was die Audioeinstellungen angeht... DSPManager ist eigentlich bei allen ROMs dabei und BeatsAudio... einfach mal testen. Backup im CWM machen und testen. Wenns nicht klappt -> Restore und gut.


Werde ich machen, aber wenn ich ein Backup mache, installierte ich dass dann auch wieder wie ein normales ROM?


----------



## Dennisth (28. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, dass man nicht einfach nur eine Version mit 1024MB auf den Markt gebracht hat, aber mehr Speed hat man doch ohnehin mit NativeSD, und mit einer guten Speicherkarte (Class 10 - Kauf ich mir jetzt dann  ) ist das ja kein Problem



Das mit der 1024MB-Version ist wirklich schade, aber immerhin kann man bei unserem EU-HD2 die ganzen 576 MB-RAM entsperren . Ja das hast du schon, denn sonst würde MAGLDR oder ein Android-Build nicht gehen.

Was das NativeSD angeht... Eine Class 10 kann langsamer sein, als eine Class 4. Android ist ja nicht nur eine große Datei die gelesen werden muss. Bedeutet, du musst eine schnelle SD-Karte haben, die auch bei  sequenziellem lesen sehr gut ist 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Werde ich machen, aber wenn ich ein Backup mache, installierte ich dass dann auch wieder wie ein normales ROM?


 
Du hast im Touch-Recovery den Button "Backup and Restore". Einfach das Backup machen lassen und zum zurückflashen einfach Restore wählen und dort das entsprechende Backup auswählen. Natürlich VOHER die richte Partitionsgröße zurücksetzen.


----------



## Modders Vision (28. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was das NativeSD angeht... Eine Class 10 kann langsamer sein, als eine  Class 4. Android ist ja nicht nur eine große Datei die gelesen werden  muss. Bedeutet, du musst eine schnelle SD-Karte haben, die auch bei   sequenziellem lesen sehr gut ist


Meinst du, dass sich die Speicherkarte eignet? (Den Speicher brauche ich für Musik)



Dennisth schrieb:


> Du hast im Touch-Recovery den Button "Backup and Restore". Einfach das  Backup machen lassen und zum zurückflashen einfach Restore wählen und  dort das entsprechende Backup auswählen. Natürlich VOHER die richte  Partitionsgröße zurücksetzen.


Okay, aber die Prtitionsgröße müsste doch noch gleich sein, oder?


----------



## Dennisth (28. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 neues ROM lässt sich nicht installieren*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass sich die Speicherkarte eignet? (Den Speicher brauche ich für Musik)



sollte passen. 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Okay, aber die Prtitionsgröße müsste doch noch gleich sein, oder?



Naja wenn du andere ROMs austestet kann es natürlich sein, dass du die Partitionsgröße verändern musst. Aber das weißt du ja alles schon. Wenn du die Partition zu groß machst ist das "egal", denn dann hast du einfach nur weniger internen Speicher .


----------



## Modders Vision (28. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 - stabiles ROM mit gutem Musikplayer*

Ich habe meinem Kumpel das HD2 jetzt abgekauft, weil ich es einfach cool finde, dass man damit so viel machen kann 
Dann kann ich mir die microSD-Karte ja beruhigt kaufen 

Ich werde als nächstes evtl. erst mal dieses ROM ausprobieren.

Wenn ich über CWM ein Backup mache, dann wird mir auf des microSD Karte ein Ordner "clockworkmod" erstellt, in ihm befindet sich der Ordner "backup", in diesem dann ein Ordner mit dem entsprechenden Datum inkl. Uhrzeit, z.B. "2013-03-27.08.51.33" in diesem Ordner befindet sich dann ein .zip File und 6 IZArcIMG, kann ich den ganzen "clockworkmod"-Ordner mit der Sicherung einfach auf den Pc verschieben und ihn dann, wenn ich das ganze restoren will - falls ich es restoren will wieder auf die Speicherkarte ziehen?


----------



## Dennisth (29. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 - stabiles ROM mit gutem Musikplayer*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Wenn ich über CWM ein Backup mache, dann wird mir auf des microSD Karte ein Ordner "clockworkmod" erstellt, in ihm befindet sich der Ordner "backup", in diesem dann ein Ordner mit dem entsprechenden Datum inkl. Uhrzeit, z.B. "2013-03-27.08.51.33" in diesem Ordner befindet sich dann ein .zip File und 6 IZArcIMG, kann ich den ganzen "clockworkmod"-Ordner mit der Sicherung einfach auf den Pc verschieben und ihn dann, wenn ich das ganze restoren will - falls ich es restoren will wieder auf die Speicherkarte ziehen?


 
Ja genau so wird das gemacht. Das machst du schon. Zum Thema HD2-Multitalent: HTC HD2: Windows 8 RT? Kein Problem! Miamodo.de


----------



## Modders Vision (29. März 2013)

Danke 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Zum Thema HD2-Multitalent: HTC HD2: Windows 8 RT? Kein Problem! Miamodo.de


Das ist echt krass, genau aus diesem Grund habe ich meinem Kumpel das Handy abgekauft, weil man darauf so gut wie alle Betriebssysteme zum laufen bekommt 
Das Sony ROM habe ich gestern schon wieder runter getan, da man für eine schöne Oberfläche noch ein Theme drüber legen hätte müssen und das zieht dann wieder Ressourcen...
Ich probiere jetzt mal das AvatarROM aus 

-------------------EDIT-------------------

Ich wollte gerade AvatarROM flashen und habe dafür mal eine geeignete Partition angelegt:
misc ya 1M boot yboot|ro 5M system ya 240M cache ya 2M userdata ya|asize|hr allsizeDoch leider war nach der Partitionierung ClockworkMod Recovery weg 
Jetzt möchte ich gerne die neuste Verison installieren, weil das mit dem Touch was ich davor hatte, war ohnehin voll unnötig, weil ich das Touch nie verwendet habe...
Aber hier gibt es ja bei der neusen Version (v1.3) verschiedene Größen...  Welche davon soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Dennisth (29. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 - stabiles ROM mit gutem Musikplayer*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade AvatarROM flashen und habe dafür mal eine geeignete Partition angelegt:
> misc ya 1M boot yboot|ro 5M system ya 240M cache ya 2M userdata ya|asize|hr allsizeDoch leider war nach der Partitionierung ClockworkMod Recovery weg
> Jetzt möchte ich gerne die neuste Verison installieren, weil das mit dem Touch was ich davor hatte, war ohnehin voll unnötig, weil ich das Touch nie verwendet habe...
> Aber hier gibt es ja bei der neusen Version (v1.3) verschiedene Größen...  Welche davon soll ich nehmen?



Lass von dem ROM lieber die Finger. Da steht in rot, dass WLAN nicht funktioniert.

Ein Recovery findest du hier im Thread. Das selbe nutze ich auch und du kannst in der flash.cfg nachsehen, welche Partitionsgröße es hat.


----------



## Modders Vision (29. März 2013)

*AW: HTC HD2 - stabiles ROM mit gutem Musikplayer*

Schade, das Design hätte mir sehr zugesagt... 
Das mit dem Recovery habe ich jetzt hin bekommen  Danke 
Ich hatte vor, als nächstes dieses ROM zu probieren.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. März 2013)

*HTC HD2 - Touchscreen kaputt (60H00295)*

Jetzt hatte ich endlich ein geeignetes ROM gefunden - Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean + Xperia UI - und alles eingerichtet (PSN, Sony Remote zu TV, DVD-Player und PSP, usw.), sogar dieses Theme gekauft und dann auf einmal war der Touchscreen total lahm gelegt.
Nach einigem recherchieren, habe ich bemerkt, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Screens gibt. Ursprünglich wurde der 60H00295 verbaut, der sehr unzuverlässig und unpräzise ist und welcher auf Grund vieler Ausfälle und Reklamationen durch den generalüberholten 60H00300 ersetzt wurde...
Jetzt habe ich also ein Handy mit einem super Betriebssystem, das ich auch super mit meinen anderen Geräten verknüpfen kann, aber kann es nicht verwenden, weil der Touchscreen kaputt ist 
Eine neue Displayeinheit (60H00300) kostet 80€+- und dann muss ich ihn noch selber einbauen...
Meint ihr das lohnt sich noch?


----------



## Modders Vision (9. Mai 2013)

Wie ich schon im Startpost erwähnt habe, habe ich mir jetzt folgendes bestellt um mein HD2 wieder zum laufen zu bringen:
-neue Displayeinheit (60H00300)
-neues Keypad
-Kleber fürs zusammenbauen
-32GB Class 10 MicroSD Karte
-matte Displayschutzfolien

Das einzige was ich mir jetzt noch kaufen wollte ist ein neuer Akku. Wisst ihr, ob ich mir den hier ohne bedenken kaufen kann?


----------



## Dennisth (10. Mai 2013)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mir jetzt noch kaufen wollte ist ein neuer Akku. Wisst ihr, ob ich mir den hier ohne bedenken kaufen kann?



Davon würde ich die Finger lassen. Sehr schlechte deutsche Rechtschreibung  und kein original Akku. Dann lieber mehr Geld ausgeben und einen echten originalen Akku kaufen. 

Was ist denn mit dem "alten" Akku? Ist der kaputt? Wenn der doch ok ist, dann würde ich den auch nicht wechseln.


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Mai 2013)

Der alte hat jetzt ja schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und der hier hat gute Bewertungen und bietet mehr Leistung 
Weil wenn ich den Akku austausche, möchte ich auch mehr Power haben...
Und wie ist das im CWM mit */wipe Battery stats*???


----------

